# Maverick & Molly



## rottsnwings (Oct 26, 2008)

We are new here so i thought i would introduce you to my two.
This is mav he is nearly 10yrs old (December) and he is a rottie x lab.


Doing what he does best

And this is molly she is a rottie and will be 8yrs old in December as well.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures they are fab looking dogs, just lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures,enjoyed looking at them,


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely dogs.:001_wub::thumbup:

Mel


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

nice pics...Jill


----------



## northeastborders (Nov 1, 2008)

great pics, they both look lovely x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are both Lovely


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

:001_wub: what little beauties x


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics lovely dogs


----------



## Nicoleta (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cute dogs and they look happy also!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Great pics....lovely dogs.


----------

